# Safe housing for rabbits



## lamlyn2012 (8 July 2016)

I would love to get another rabbit, or possibly two. However have moved house since I had rabbits before and we are now very rural with more potential predators. I would prefer to have them outside for most of the year but am wondering how to keep them safe. If I can't keep them safe then I wont have them. 
Am interested to hear how others house theirs. 
Thanks


----------



## Nudibranch (9 July 2016)

When I used to have rabbits I kept them in a large outdoor hen house with attached run. We had mesh on the floor so nothing could burrow in and they stayed safe. Just make sure it is made with decent wood and proper mesh, securely fastened (no thin staples). If you use the kind which has a raised house, they have a good sheltered area they can still graze when it rains. Ours stayed out all year round. Oh and handles are a big help for moving the run, especially when it's a heavy one.


----------



## webble (9 July 2016)

Ideal outdoor rabbit housing is a shed or dog kennel (with windows) with a run attached. You will need to put it on concrete or slabs so that nothing can dig in or out. Ideally you want the thick square wire or a double layer or chicken wire, go for small hole rather than large


----------



## lamlyn2012 (9 July 2016)

Thank you both. Plenty of ideas to think about.


----------



## fiwen30 (9 July 2016)

Converted sheds are great rabbit houses, provided they're draft-free and water tight, with either an attached run or safe free range access to grass. Buns are best in neutered pairs too!


----------

